# mail : comment supprimer mes mails sur le serveur ?



## max_vador (20 Novembre 2008)

bonjour a tous !

j'ai configuré Mail avec httpmail pour recevoir mes mails hotmail. Mais ma question est: existe-t-il une option pour supprimer automatiquement mes messages sur hotmail après les avoir téléchargés sur mon ordi ?

merci pour votre aide!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Novembre 2008)

Tout cela doit se jouer sur ta messagerie en ligne sur le site d'hotmail, pas mais sur l'appli mail elle - même.

A+


----------



## Dan le breton (20 Novembre 2008)

Dans mail il faut aller dans les preferences  puis sur compte et avancé
la tu coche la case "apres recuperation, supprimer la copie du serveur"
tu peux definir le delai 
je te conseille 1 semaine car cela te permet si tu as un regret d'aller le rechercher
 a voir selon tes habitudes
kenavo


Note du modo : J'ai configuré cette Annonce "à lire avant de poster" dans le forum "Applications" pour que (entre autres, mais principalement quand même) les questions sur les logiciels "internet" soient posées dans le forum "Internet et réseau". Ma question : existe-t-il un moyen d'obliger les nioubes à la lire avant de poster ici ? 

On déménage !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2008)

la manip décrite par dan est le cas normal

or hotmail est tout sauf normal
et ce sujet aurait du etre dans le fil dédié


----------



## max_vador (21 Novembre 2008)

merci pour vos réponses ! j'essaye la technique de dan, je verrai bien si ca marche !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2008)

et la suite tu la postes dans le fil dédié hotmail dans Mail


----------

